# 3-way switch with 14/2 wire



## wadswob (Jul 6, 2008)

Can someone tell me if it is possible to wire a 3-way switch with 14/2 wire. The situation is as follows. Power enters one switch and from there one 14/2 wire feeds six can lights and another travels to the second switch. Clearly the traveler should be 14/3 wire but mistakes happen and the drywall is up. Is it possible to still wire this as a 3-way? And if so, how?


----------



## georgiasparky (Mar 26, 2008)

If there was a safe way to do this, no one would ever use 14/3. DON'T EVEN THINK ABOUT IT!

If you hired a pro, get him/her to come back and fix it. If you did it yourself, hire a pro now -- and have the rest of the wiring checked for your own safety and peace of mind.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Afterthis post and reviewing your other posts, it can be safe to conclude that you are not a pro, please use the diychatroom.com in the future. Thanks.


----------

